

Get Ready for the New Nexus Phones - emartinelli
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/12/get-ready-for-the-new-nexus-phones/

======
buserror
After my nexus 5 PoS I'm definitely ready to give them a miss.

N5 screen cracked all by itself, while flat on a table. I was amazed.

Oh, and the N9 is worse still, after a year or so, the screen is no longer
flat, it looks like a dish, from the side. For a device that costs as much as
an iPad, that's pretty crap.

Only 'nice' nexus was the N4. Wish I had kept it!

~~~
portmanteaufu
That's unfortunate. I've had a great experience with both the Nexus 5 and 6.

